# tinyproxy says it starts, but doesn't

## tsftd

Another little glitch, I have installed and configured tinyproxy as per http://markus.revti.com/2009/10/installing-tinyproxy-as-squid-proxy-server-alternative/ and http://controlpanelblog.com/general/how-to-install-and-configure-tinyproxy.html .  /etc/init.d/tinyproxy start emits no errors, the tinyproxy log shows no errors ( http://pastebin.com/fw39bdcX ) -- however, htop does not show any tinyproxy processes, or any processes started by that username (which I confirmed was created).  More tellingly, trying to stop or restart the service yields: 

```
[censored] ~ # /etc/init.d/tinyproxy restart

 * Stopping tinyproxy ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                         [ ok ]

 * Starting tinyproxy ...                                                 [ ok ]

```

I have also tried changing the username it runs under to root, thinking it may be a permission error, to no avail (username has been reset to tinyproxy).  One thing slightly different from the tutorial is that the conf file is /etc/tinyproxy.conf instead of /etc/tinyproxy/tinyproxy.conf -- but since the log confirms that it's pulling settings from the conf file, that shouldn't be an issue.

Obviously, trying to connect through the proxy gives an error (from firefox):

```
The proxy server is refusing connections

          Firefox is configured to use a proxy server that is refusing connections.

  Check the proxy settings to make sure that they are correct.

  Contact your network administrator to make sure the proxy server is working.
```

Any ideas?

----------

## Hu

Does the process fail to start or does it start and immediately exit?  What does strace report?

----------

## tsftd

it starts and then fails, after a fair number of errors -- mostly related to files not being found: http://pastebin.com/hWLqbbB8

----------

## adsmol

At my site it started to start again after:

mkdir /run/tinyproxy && chown tinyproxy:tinyproxy /run/tinyproxy

----------

## ToeiRei

added those two lines to the init script...

----------

## gr650

Ah, thanks for the one-/twoliner. Added that one to the init script and now tinyproxy at least starts as a daemon.

----------

